# Pregnant or not Help Pictures New update 12/21



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I got this doe September 12th and she had run with a buck for months. She has not shown any heat signs at all and now with the buck here she still shows no signs and he isnt interesated in her at all. Her last possible due date would be in Feb. Sorry about the poop in the picture, she only holds her tail up when she needs to poop. She has no udder development and would be a first freshner. Any guesses?










Here are some body shots. Nothing really jumps out to me that she is pregnant. But I am really quite new to nigerians. With the pygmies they really show you.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Preggo


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

She could be hiding one in there; if she is due in late Feb, then she is only really about 2 months along, so you may not notice much at this stage anyway. If she is due in early Feb, then by the end of this month, you should start noticing some more significant development.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is difficult to tell, she's a bit rounder on the right side. My Binky is a lean little doe so it was really easy for me to see the changes with her belly...she's not quite as furry as your girl is...not ruling it out but anythings possible when theres a buck involved..hope she shows for you soon!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't got any expiriance w/ nigis but I would say she is preggo.My pygmy wether looks just like her!Minus the preggo part LOL!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure, pooch tells me no, but if she has a single and isn't that far along then she wouldn't be showing much anyway.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok today I was looking at her and her belly looked like it was slung low so I watched her right side and saw what looked like baby movement and kicks. I will check her over tonight at feed time. Also her vulva looked like it was a little puffy. Maybe baby LOL One morning I am just gonna walk out and find babies and go huh! She is hinding the booger well. I will also update pictures.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She looks open to me. She could be hiding a single in there though.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I fed tonight and completley forgot to check her.  The strange thing about her is I got her on September 12th and she was with a buck for months and she hasnt come in heat at all the entire time. She is the only one in the herd that has a completley clean tail. (I can usually tell when a doe has been in heat due to the crusty gunk on the inside of the tail) She is now been with a buck for 3 weeks here and all the other does have come in heat and been bred except 1 other who is now showing signs and I expect breeding tomorrow. If this doe isnt bred then she has fertiltiy issue and I will then sell her as a pet. I will of course give her till late spring to either kid or show me signs of heat and breeding.

She is going to be 1 yo in Jan. and when I got her I hoped she wasnt bred due to her age but now she is confusing me. I just wish she would show me signs of pregnancy or go in heat.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I really don't know. She looks open to me, but she could possibly be hiding a single.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> She looks open to me. She could be hiding a single in there though.





Muddy Creek Farm said:


> I really don't know. She looks open to me, but she could possibly be hiding a single.


you guys crack me up!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha I didn't even read Ashley's post. I was in a hurry so I only looked at the pics and skimmed through her Teresa's first post. 

Too funny.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I checked her last night and being I have had this doe for 3 months she could not have been bred when I got her and she has not come in heat at all that I know of so she may be up for sale soon as a pet. She is blue eyed so that is a shame. If she were friendly I would keep her and give her longer but she is not. 

The reason I think she is not bred are due to these

1. she has no udder development
2. Teats are still very tiny
3. belly in front of her udder is still very very soft
4. No vulva changes

The reasons I know she has had no heats

1. no discharge at all ever
2. no one ever mounts her and she never mounts anyone else
3. very very clean tail I mean no crust on tail hair at all.
4. every other doe in the herd clearly goes in heat every 21 days and she has never.
5 even the buck has no interest in her 

I am still hoping the buck can bring her in heat but he has been here 3 weeks come Sunday and everyone except her and one other doe has come in heat and been bred in that short 3 weeks.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe (post about if she is prego - chacha pics now) that it just took her some extra time to come into heat. She is almost 2 years now.

How old is this doe? When I was talking to my vet when we had a clean ultrasound in September, we were concerned about her not being fertile - but now - well she really looks prego! 

Depending on her age, I wouldn't give up quite yet.


----------

